# CIUDAD DE PUNO 2012: ATRACTIVOS TURISTICOS



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*ISLAS FLOTANTES LOS UROS*










*DISTRITO CHUCUITO*










*RESERVA NACIONAL DEL TITICACA*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*CATEDRAL PUNO*










*MUELLE*










*EN PLENA LLUVIA*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

MAS FOTOS


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*ALAMEDA LAYKAKOTA*










*ESTADIO PUNO*










*PUERTO DE PUNO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*POST 3000*

Dos años y medio aportando en este foro


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MIRADOR CHUCUITO*










*MONUMENTO A BOLOGNESI PLAZA DE ARMAS*










*CATEDRAL DE PUNO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*HOTEL SONESTA POSADA DEL INCA*










*PLAZA DE ARMAS*










*PANORAMICA DE PUNO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*FARO EN EL PUERTO*










*EMBARCACIONES PARA EL TURISMO*










*PANORAMICA DE PUNO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*PALACIO DE JUSTICIA PUNO*










*CENTRO HISTORICO*










*BARCO YAVARI*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*ESTADIO DE PUNO*










*SANTUARIO VIRGEN DE LA CANDELARIA*










*PALACIO DE JUSTICIA PUNO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*CALLE PUNEÑA*










*HISTORIA DE LA NAVEGACION EN EL TITICACA*










*CALLE LIMA*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ultimas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*EDIFICIO MUNICIPAL*










*NAVEGACION EN EL TITICACA*










*PLAZA DE ARMAS PUNO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MIRADOR DEL CONDOR*










*ESCALINATA MIRADOR*










*PARA LLEGAR A PUNO EN AVION...EL AEROPUERTO DE JULIACA*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*RESTAURANTE INTERNACIONAL LOS PORTALES*










*CASONA BALCON CONDE DE LEMOS-VIRREY FUNDADOR DE PUNO*










*ISLA URUS*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ya empiezan las lluvias en la ciudad de Puno...

se acerca enero de ensayos
febrero de candelaria y carnaval


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*HOTEL SONESTA POSADA DEL INCA *****










*ESFA PUNO TIERRA DE ARTISTAS Y POETAS*










*EMBARCADERO TURISTICO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

puno cuna de grandes imperios


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*LEYENDA DE LOS INCAS*










*ANTIGUO PUNO*










*DIRECCION REGIONAL DE LA POLICIA NACIONAL DEL PERU*


----------

